# Pong - V2.1



## AMD (10. November 2011)

Weil es grad so schön mit meiner Engine zusammen passt und einige User den Sourcecode gerne haben wollten, releasen Diablokiller999 und ich hier unser Studien-Projekt für Objektorientierte Programmierung. 
Der Code wurde in C/C++ geschrieben,mit OpenGL verwirklicht und Freeglut für Keyhandles und Fenstermanagement genutzt.

Wir stellen es als OpenSource zur Verfügung, also könnt ihr damit machen was ihr möchtet. Könnte etwas unaufgeräumt wirken, aber wir sehen noch durch


Features:
2-Player-Mode
KI mit verstellbarem Schwierigkeitsgrad
Veränderbarer Ballspeed
Multisampling-AA
Items inklusive awesome epileptic mode!

Eventuell packen wir demnächst noch einen Netzwerkcode rein, um es LAN-fähig zu machen. Momentan also nur local Multiplayer...
Dann mal viel Spaß und Feedback ist natürlich erwünscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Download:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (10. November 2011)

Scheint wohl doch niemanden zu interessieren


----------



## AMD (10. November 2011)

Aber die Seite wurde zumindest schon 70 mal aufgerufen


----------



## naluwams (10. November 2011)

Ist Lustig das möche ich nicht spielen wenn ich getrunken habe. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-ugly-smilies-288-picture319770-s144.html


----------



## RG Now66 (10. November 2011)

Gratz an die Erschaffer, mir gefällt euer Pong Projekt sehr. 
Besonders der "awesome epileptic mode"!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (10. November 2011)

Wir mussten das Projekt noch irgendwie pimpen, da kam uns die Idee mit den Items.
Die sind auch garnicht so schwer zu implementieren gewesen, nur ne kleine Kollisionsabfrage und dann ein ändern der Perspektive. Die Reaktionen auf dem awesome epileptic mode waren im Kurs übrigens ähnlich
Für ein erstes OpenGL Projekt garnicht schlecht und hat in der Bewertung ne glatte 1,0 gekriegt. Is ja auch awesome


----------



## Schnitzel (10. November 2011)

Man, da kommen Kindheitgefühle wieder hoch.
Hatte ich auf eine Grandstand Konsole (oder was ähnliches), Ende der 70er.
War unter anderem auch Gridball drauf.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZMmk22FuFY
Extrem nervige Geräuschkulisse wenn man das ne Stunde spielt 

und Basketball
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB_kyu76fg8

Nannte man früher wirklich noch *TELESPIEL*


----------



## Freddycbv (10. November 2011)

Macht echt Spass zu spielen, die Items/Modes sind echt cool, ist aber ein etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiges Pong ^^.
Gute Arbeit! Mit ein paar mehr items, einer sich steigernder Ballgeschwindigkeit würde das ganze wahrscheinlich noch mehr Spass machen =D Bisher gefällt auch mir der epileptic mode am besten


----------



## Diablokiller999 (10. November 2011)

Wir wollten Anregungen für neue Items haben aber bis jetzt kamen keine, da kommt die PCGH-Community wohl ins Spiel


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. November 2011)

Macht Spaß, läuft übrigens auch super mit Wine.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2011)

Ganz lustig das Spiel 
Ein bissel langsam ist die Platte und manchmal fliegt der Ball an den Rändern einfach durch.
Auch gibt es immer wieder Momente wo man nichts mehr tun muss da der Ball einfach nur grade hin und her fliegt, und die KI bewegt sich dann ja auch nicht mehr ^^


----------



## AMD (10. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ganz lustig das Spiel
> Ein bissel langsam ist die Platte und manchmal fliegt der Ball an den Rändern einfach durch.
> Auch gibt es immer wieder Momente wo man nichts mehr tun muss da der Ball einfach nur grade hin und her fliegt, und die KI bewegt sich dann ja auch nicht mehr ^^



Warum soll sich die KI auch bewegen, die weiss das du früher oder später sowieso nachgibst 

Das der Ball manchmal knapp durch den Rand durchgeht ist uns auch schon aufgefallen, müsste man nochmal etwas verbessern


----------



## Diablokiller999 (11. November 2011)

Ich denke das es nur ein Rendering-Problem sein könnte, weil der das Bild erst rendert, nachdem sich die Koordinaten verändert haben. So sieht es also aus, als würde der Ball durch etwas fliegen, dabei war der "Schläger" aber nur später da als der Ball.
Und das mit der KI is auch einfach erklärt, wir haben sie so programmiert das sie versucht nicht zu verlieren, sprich immer dort ist wo der Ball ist. Gewinn-Strategien sind keine drin (aber trotzdem sehr wirksam)


----------

